# Marrige visa requirements



## jonno1981 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am going to Malaysia soon to marry a Malaysian girl whom I met in the UK. We were both studying together and she worked in London for 5 years (her employer dealt with visas for this period but now it has ran out after she left).

We are going to get married out there and then apply for a spouse visa for her to come back to Scotland with me. She has a lot of savings here which I think will help but not sure ?? She is also highly skilled and has a UK degree! :fingerscrossed: 
I was also wondering if anyone knew what documents I should bring with me for getting married and for help in applying for her visa? It is difficult to find any of this info online!:rant: I assume I will need to take my birth certificate ? We have opened a joint bank account here before she left as I think this may help with our application? Any other tips from anyone to build a solid case ?

Any help would be hugely appreciated, Thanks all


----------

